# Nausea before bowel movement?



## meichmann (Jun 9, 2004)

I have had IBS for 21 Years now. It switches detween D and C, but it's mostly D. Recently, I've noticed that right before a bowel movement, I get nauseous and it goes away after I go. i was wondering if anyone else experiences this.thanks!


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi meichmann i have the same as you with the both IBS C and D i have noticied i feel a bit nauseous before going but i only get that when ive waited a little to long or if im having a bad batch of D unfortunatly i hvaent found anything that really helps with this sorry i couldent be more help


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello and welcome Meichmann, Good to see someone else from Jersey. I get that once in a while too, and Like em said, usually when it's a bad D day. If the nausea is an all the time thing, it could be because of your panccreas, gerd, or a few other things. Have you seen a good gastro doc about this?Brett


----------



## descartesmum (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi, I've had ibs-d now for 34 years and have always had nausea before running to the loo. Or just nausea at times. I also sometimes feel hot before running too. Former NJ girl


----------



## meichmann (Jun 9, 2004)

Brett, Yes I have been to a GI Doctor. I had an endoscopy done and found I have severe gastritus(sp) and Esophagitus. My family has a bad history of gall bladders going bad and I am at the age where it starts to go bad but Multiple tests show nothings wrong (so far). They have me on Carafate and Prevacid, and I've modified my diet to limit, if not cut out, carbonation and caffiene. I've also increased my intake of fiber. Since I am very active in the gym, I've also eliminated protien powders(which I found can be very hard on the stomach, no matter what kind of protien it is), and substituted it with protien drinks pre-made in water. Isopure Zero carb is what I drink now. Apparently from what I've been told, The company that makes Isopure makes thier protien for bodybuilders who have IBS and/or are lactose intolerant(I am both







). I have noticed since I made these changes, my IBS isn't acting up as bad. The pain has been reduced to almost non-existant, and my bowel movements are pretty much regular under normal circumstances.And, yes, it's always good to see a fellow "Jersian"


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry about the Gastritis and esophagitus.And glad for you that since making changes you are not acting up as bad.Brett


----------



## 22150 (Oct 12, 2005)

When I'm at the beginnings of a bad stomach ache phase of ibs then I feel sick a lot but it tends to go a few days later. I don't know if this is what you mean.


----------



## meichmann (Jun 9, 2004)

This nauseous feeling is just about everytime prior to me going to the bathroom, wether it's an IBS attack or not.Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## 15009 (Sep 9, 2005)

I always get nauseous before a flare up. I take prometh gel. It works great, it is a compound and you rub it on your wrist. It is a life saver for me. Lisa


----------



## 15822 (Nov 13, 2005)

Where you do find this Prometh Gel? Is it for Nausea specifically?


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I feel sick to my stomach sometimes too. My anxiety makes it worse. There are times when I'll be in the car and all of a sudden be so sick to my stomach that I have to pull over. I don't know what it's from and I don't have any secret recepies to cure it. I just wanted to lend you my support.


----------

